

Ask HN: What is the safest way to store passwords online? - ronzensci

I have used an online scratchpad. After initially being unsure of Roboform, I have finally given and have started using Roboform.<p>Have there been any hacks or password breaches in Roboform?<p>Are there any other options out there?<p>p.s. I have tried the open-source KeePass. I have also worked in the strong authentication industry (using PKI) for three years- so I do understand AES, key-exchanges, etc. I am really looking for a solution which also my father could use (he is 60 yrs old).
======
metra
I recommend asking this question on www.superuser.com

